# A Gravel Grinder for the Pros



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This sounds interesting, sort of like Strade Bianche, which is one of my favorite spring races.

Dirt road races find traction in Europe | VeloNews.com


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I am looking forward to this. I like this kind of racing (mixed surface - tarmac and dirt/gravel/pave).

I wouldn't be too surprised to find out that the big bike manufacturers were the ones pushing for this as it will get their 'quiver killer/all road'bikes more visibility.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I like the idea very much regardless of the motivations behind it.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Tro Bro Leon
Strade Bianche
Now This

They just need to create memorable name for these races (e.g: "ardennes classics") and they're set.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with all of you. These races are great IMO.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I invented the best race in the Norwegian Cup, and I'm proud of it:

ZUPERDEHLIE - News - Gylne Gutuer! Just sayin'...

The winning bike this year was a Giant Propel...


----------

